# tractor engine side panel fasteners



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

What I'm asking about applies to garden tractors with removeable side panels around the engine area. 

My panels are held in place with bolts passed through holes at the corners of the panels, into threaded anchor holes in the frame.

What's happened is that, over time, some of the anchor threads gotten degraded so that the previous owner(s) have drilled and threaded to the next larger size. This isn't too bad, but does result in a mixed bag of bolt sizes. And yes, I could simply drill and thread the remaining smaller ones to the next larger size so I would have all the retainers the same size. 

Drilling out the threads and using nuts on the backside of the frame anchor points isn't really a solution, as some of the areas are not easily accessible for holding a backup and even getting a nut on.

I'd like to put some kind of fastening scheme in place which would enable me to quickly remove and install the panels.

One thing I though about is drilling the anchor threads out, putting bolts through from the back side, running outside nuts down tight on them, putting the panels on over the threaded "studs" sticking out, and putting wing nuts on the secure them. 

Just wondered if others have been down this path, and what you did to solve the problem. Are there any kind of quick release type fasteners which are readily adaptable to solve this problem?


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

I just tech weld on new nuts . This elliminates the need for a holdback wrench


----------



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

What is "tech" weld? Sounds promising.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

He probably meant Tack weld......Which is just a small dab oif welding rod applied just enough to keep it from turning or moving .....

YOu can get what is called J clips or L clips and you can also get pop-nuts. Pop nuts are like a pop rivet only when you set it with the pop gun it sets a threaded collar in a hole so you now have threads. ......and the ability to remove things instead of being a permanent attach point like with rivets.....

Room permiting I would probbaly tack weld them, and be done with it.


----------



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

OK---yeah, I know what tack welds are. And, it's probably what he's referring to.

And, I like it the idea.

I'll go out there tomorrow and see if I can get a rod down to all areas where I'll have to tack it. 

I'll see if any of our local suppliers have the pop nuts you mention. I haven't seen those, but understand the concept. It's a neat idea, too.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*oops*

so I can't spell today. I meant tack weld. Was thinking low tech repair and typed something else. Old age does that to a guy sometimes.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rbig _
> *One thing I though about is drilling the anchor threads out, putting bolts through from the back side, running outside nuts down tight on them, putting the panels on over the threaded "studs" sticking out, and putting wing nuts on the secure them.
> 
> Just wondered if others have been down this path, and what you did to solve the problem. Are there any kind of quick release type fasteners which are readily adaptable to solve this problem? *


If you do this idea you said you might want a bolt that has a hole already drilled in the end and using a retaining clip like the type used on the deck so the wingnut doesn't get lost or back off and you do not catch it right away. It won't look as good but you will not fling a wingnut into your back window of your car (been there and done it).mg:


----------



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Had to grin at that one. Sounds just like the kind of stuff I'm famous for!


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Yep, Insurance paid for the new rear window (all but $50.00) So its a good idea but put something on the retain the nut.


----------



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

My trick is mowing off sprinkler heads. I'm an ace sprinkler system fixer, as I get to do some of that after every mowing job. I've gotten jam up and jelly tight with all the different kinds of sprinkler heads there are.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Wingnuts are a favorite of mine, so a retaining device is a given on this. Sprinkler heads are of no concern of mine as these are not needed in the area I live in but tree roots and rocks are another thing. I live on a property that has a converted pasture and I have been working the last 5 years to smooth out all the lawn tractor killing ruts that I find.


----------

